# [Aporte] Protector de parlantes con uPC1237



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá les traigo este módulo protector de parlantes para amplificadores de audio, basado en el IC µPC1237 de NEC. Este chip es relativamente barato en Argentina (entre $5 y $13 al 02/2011 ) y reúne *TODAS las funciones necesarias para proteger los parlantes* en un amplificador de audio:


Retardo en la conexión de los parlantes para evitar el PLOP del encendido.
Desconexión inmediata en el agado...para evitar los PLOP al apagar el ampli.
Desconexión inmediata si se detecta DC en la salida de parlantes (típico cuando palma un transistor de salida)
El esquema que les voy a presentar está tomado directamente del datasheet, así que hay pocas cosas originales por acá, sin embargo, le agregué un transistor de potencia media a la salida del chip para activar un relay de cualquier tensión. Les aclaro que el IC es completamente capaz de activar un relay con la salida que tiene a tal efecto, pero como ya me ha pasado que algunos relays son medios locos y tienen bobinas de muy baja resistencia...mejor le ponemos un transistor externo que se aguante la carga de cualquier relay.

Algunos detalles importantes:
Lo que sigue lo voy a aclarar por que hay algunos *inteligentes *que arman los esquemas sin leer los posts donde están explicados y en este caso es clave entender como funciona el chip y como está conectado, por que en caso contrario se van a comer el relay, o el transistor de salida..o el chip, OK?

1-A este esquema se le puede conectar un relay de cualquier tensión (menor a la de alimentación , claro ), pero requiere una resistencia en serie con la bobina para limitar la corriente aplicada. Esta resistencia *NO ESTÁ PREVISTA EN EL PCB* y hay que montarla en forma externa...está claro? El cálculo del valor de la resistencia es trivial (ley de Ohm) así que no lo vamos a poner acá para no enredar el tema, pero tienen que medir la resistencia de la bobina del relay y conocer la tensión de operación del mismo. El relay tampoco está previsto en el PCB!!!
2- En el esquema se puede ver una conexión llamada _*Conexión sin AC-IN*_. Esta conexión está prevista para aquellos que no tengan disponible una tensión de AC que permita desconectar el relay en forma inmediata al cortar la alimentación del ampli (por ejemplo, lo que alimenten con una SMPS). La conexión está en el PCB mediante un puente que puede verse en el esquematico de componentes, y la cosa es simple. Con una fuente común con trafo el puente no vá, y con una SMPS si vá .
3- Los terminales *L IN* y *R IN* es donde se conecta la señal de los parlantes para monitorear la componente de DC.
4- El terminal *AC *permite conectar una señal de AC (del secundario del trafo, tomada antes de los rectificadores) para detectar rápidamente que se quitó la tensión de línea y desconectar los parlantes...y no se conecta a nada si han puesto el puente mencionado antes.
5- El terminal *RELAY *va a la bobina del relay (o a la resistencia en serie con la misma). La otra punta de la bobina vá a masa (GND).
6- Los terminales *Vcc *y *GND *son autoexplicativos . Vcc es la tensión de alimentación del amplificador o de una fuente secundaria...ustedes eligen .
7- *MUY IMPORTANTE I:* El uPC1237 requiere que los valores de ciertos componentes se ajusten a la tensión de alimentación del amplificador y a la AC del trafo, en particular, el valor de R8 y R4. La forma de calcularlos está en el datasheet, que también se los adjunto. Hay que leerlo, así que no me pregunten a mí como se calcula, OK?
8- *MUY IMPORTANTE II:* Los valores de R1 y R2 son "generales" y permiten desconectar los parlantes cuando la tensión DC a la salida es mayor de 1.2v o menor de -0.9V (o al menos esos valores me dieron a mí ). COmo verán, la tensión de corte es asimétrica, pero eso no molesta en absoluto. Si quieren tener otros valores de corte...LEAN EL DATASHEET, pero hace falta poner otra resistencia que no está contemplada en el PCB.
9- *MUY IMPORTANTE III:* Algunos valores de componentes periféricos al uPC1237 están ajustados a las necesidades de mi diseño, así que DEBEN LEER EL DATASHEET para verificar que son útiles para ustedes o para recalcularlos cuando sea necesario.
10- El PCB es lo suficientemente pequeño como para ponerlo en cualquier lugar sin que moleste. Si no les gusta como esta...pues hagan un diseño propio , pero no me pidan el archivo de KiCad.

Saludos!

*Edit:*

Si aparecen ruidos a *"Apagar"* el equipo, la solución puede ser _*esta*_


----------



## pipa09

La verdad que esta muy bien la explicacion de todo el montaje, muy claro todo.
Saludos y felicitaciones!


----------



## fckland

Muy bueno, muchas gracias! Lo voy a probar ya que hace 2 dias queme 2 parlantes jeje


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias ezavalla por el aporte, he mirado si aqui se consigue, y si, a 1,5€, en cuanto tenga oportunidad lo monto.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me alegro que te sea de utilidad !!
Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe

uuuuuu Espectacular!!! . Me estaba sacando la mente con este tema del protector y el retardo, ya que no encontre muchos circuitos, y esto es lo ultimo que me falta para terminar el RCA de 130.
Cuando pueda empiezo a hacerlo!
saludos


----------



## Cacho

No conocía el integrado este, muy buen dato.
Gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos


----------



## cox

Hola a todos,

muchisimas gracias  por el aportazo ezvalla

tenes razon el ic en electronica liniers está $6 mangos!!! (comentario para alguien de bsas) no tenia ni idea  este micro y tenia varios temas apuntados de la web para hacer una protección de este tipo, pero esto me soluciona muchas cosas jeje

 he leido mucho de lo que posteaste en el foro y lo voy a armar sin dudas,ahora mismo estoy con la "caja" del amp, y esto lo hare en paralelo supongo

bueno nada mas un saludo grande, y de nuevo, gracias por el aporte y las explicaciones, todo muy claro... ah excepto una cosa:

 en el PCB dice r4 valor xxx, ¿como se calcula?? 

jajaj es broma!!


saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cox dijo:


> en el PCB dice r4 valor xxx, ¿como se calcula??
> jajaj es broma!!


  
Saludos!


----------



## juani84

Hola Eduardo.
Muy interesante el post. Muchas gracias por compartirlo.
Pero tengo una duda, pregunté en dos casas de electrónica de La Plata y no puedo conseguir el upc1237, es más, en una me dijeron que es un integrado que no se fabrica desde el año 2003 y que no se consiguen más. Y que si llegara a conseguir alguno perdido por ahí, que no me iba a servir porque viene sellado con no se qué y...bla bla...
Sin embargo, parece que vos lo conseguís sin problema y no creo que te hayas teletransportado al 2003 para comprarlo..
Hay algo de cierto en todo eso o se consigue perfectamente??

Gracias.
Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Desconozco lo que te han dicho. Yo vivo en San Juan, y acá encontré el chip dos de las tres casas de electrónica que hay: uno era "original" (eso decían) y valía $13.50, el otro era....lo que era y valía $4.50. Compré uno del primero y dos del segundo...y andan exactamente iguales los dos...y no tienen telarañas ni nada que diga que son viejos. Cuando llegue a casa los busco y me fijo la fecha de fabricación...


----------



## juani84

Ok. Gracias Eduardo.
Me quedo tranquilo que aparentemente no dejaron de existir. Voy a seguir preguntando, capaz que los termino consiguiendo.

Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá *acá *donde los venden en la CABA...tal vez los podés mandar a pedir...


----------



## Tacatomon

Con mi distribuidor de cabecera no lo encuentro. Toca en Mouser. Nomás que allá el mínimo son $40USD. Igual lo vale. Ese IC la tiene clara.

http://mx.mouser.com/ProductDetail/NTE/NTE7100/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsagl7BRmp5TRbi3B9/YpOojyserxe0qBk=

Solo $3.50USD. ($42 Pesos Mexicanos.)


----------



## Quercus

Sabia que habia visto ese I.C. en algun  diagrama, pero no me acordaba  en cual, y repasando  la etapa de salida de este amplificador, casualmente lo vi, no cabe duda de la calidad del circuito como protector si  Rotel  lo ha utilizado.  


Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Recién lo veo  
Muy lindo aporte ezavalla 
Saludos


----------



## carlos zamora

Muy bueno el aporte, en Montevideo se consigue el IC, pero medio Caribe, pienso ir en estos días a B.A. alguien me puede decir de un lugar en dónde pueda comprar insumos de electrónica a buen precio y que sea de confianza??? Tiene que ser por la zona del centro de la Capital.
P.D.- Cuando digo de confianza, digo, para que no te vendan gato por liebre, se entiende, no??------>)o-


----------



## juani84

Hola Carlos.
En capital tenés, por ejemplo, electrocomponentes:

http://www.electrocomponentes.com/

Yo nunca fuí, pero sé, por profesores y compañeros de la facu que es grande y tiene muchas cosas, y también supongo que debe ser de confianza.
Mirá en la web que seguro te dice cómo llegar, y también tienen un catálogo on-line.

Saludos..


----------



## Cacho

Y mirá por acá: tabla_proveedores [Witronica]

Estos son de lo mejorcito también en cuanto a calidad: http://www.elkonet.com/iweb/index.php


----------



## carlos zamora

Muchas gracias Juan y Cacho, en verdad y de corazón, excelente lo de uds. Tengo bastante para entretenerme viendo a los principales proveedores, hasta la vista y sigan adelnate con los aportes de electrónica, para el bien de la comunidad.


----------



## elperros

Yo lo compre en dicomse. Creo que hacen envíos. Todavía no termine de montarlo. Un dato importante es tratar de conseguir un relé(o relay) lo mas cercano al Vcc con que alimentes el integrado. Para evitar las resistencias de alta potencia. En mi caso es la primera vez que trabajé con relays y el de mayor tensión continua que conseguí es de 24V.luego de comprar uno de 6v que ya reposa en el fondo de un gavetero. Mi Vcc es de 55Vdc. Cuando lo termine subo foto y o comentarios. Probablemente sea en el momento que termine el resto de las placas "periféricas" de mi proyecto. 

Saludos y gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Lucho LP

Muy buen aporte! En cuanto consiga el IC lo pongo en marcha. Muchas gracias Maestro EZAVALLA!


----------



## Lucho LP

Hola a todos! Los molesto porque finalmente pude conseguir el uPC1237 hace unos días y me dispuse a montarlo en un protoboard para probarlo y entender como trabaja, pero voy a necesitar algo de ayuda de ustedes porque al  ser apenas un aficionado entusiasta de la electrónica, obviamente hay muchas cosas que se me escapan o no logro entender del todo. 
Para no despertar la ira (totalmente justificable) del Maestro Ezavalla con preguntas tontas, revisé el datasheet y el diagrama posteado muchas veces para tratar de resolver mis dudas por mis propios medios sin molestar a nadie, pero no logro hacer que el circuito funcione correctamente todavía... concretamente con la función de retardo en la conexión del relay.
Es decir, tengo todo conectado como está en el diagrama de Ezavalla con los ajustes necesarios para que el circuito trabaje con 30V DC suministrados desde una fuente de mi banco de pruebas (R8=10KΩ); también coloqué el puente para la conexión "Sin  AC-in", y cuando conecto la alimentación principal se escucha que el relay se activa, pero aparentemente sin ningún retardo, al menos audible, ya que me gustaría llegar a un retardo de al menos un segundo o dos (ahí si lo escucharía!).
Intenté calcular el delay con la fórmula que ofrece el datasheet, la cual dice que:

T(ON mute) = -C7 . R7 . ℓn ((V8-V7)/V8)

Donde V8 debería ser 3.4V (correcto); y V7=2.06V (Tambien correcto)
Lo que no tengo ni remota idea es que significa "ℓn"... y ahí me quedo...

Probé de ignorante cabeza de perro que soy con otros valores para R7 y C7, como por ejemplo: R7=47KΩ y C7=100µf (63V), o aumentando o disminuyendo los valores de esos componentes para ver si existía alguna variación, pero la cosa sigue igual...
Es decir, el único y mas notorio retardo, lo tengo en el cerebro  jaja

Consideraciones que por ahí son importantes: 
No tengo ninguna señal entrando por R1 y R2, ya que en esta instancia solo quiero probar el retardo de encendido del relay, por lo que el terminal 2 del integrado lo conecté a GND por medio de un electrolítico de 47µf (63V) y no se si eso es correcto. El resto está conectado como sugiere nuestro amigo Ezavalla.

Bueno, si alguno de uds. me puede ayudar a entender un poco mas este tema se lo agradeceré mucho!
Saludos para todos y muchas gracias, ya que todos los días aprendo un poco mas con vuestra presencia en el foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fogoneta dijo:


> Los molesto porque finalmente pude conseguir el uPC1237 hace unos días y  me dispuse a montarlo en un protoboard para probarlo y entender como  trabaja, pero voy a necesitar algo de ayuda de ustedes porque al  ser  apenas un aficionado entusiasta de la electrónica, obviamente hay muchas  cosas que se me escapan o no logro entender del todo.


No doy "soporte a preguntas" si no lo montan en el PCB que yo hice. No sé si tu protoboard está 100% operativa o si tiene terminales que no hace contacto, no sé si tenés bien puesto el transistor o lo tenés al revés...no sé nada, y en esas condiciones... estás a tu propio riesgo , de todas forma te tiro algo de data:



fogoneta dijo:


> Es decir, tengo todo conectado como está en el diagrama de Ezavalla con los ajustes necesarios para que el circuito trabaje con 30V DC suministrados desde una fuente de mi banco de pruebas (R8=10KΩ);


10K para 30V => OK



fogoneta dijo:


> también coloqué el puente para la conexión "Sin  AC-in", y cuando conecto la alimentación principal se escucha que el relay se activa, pero aparentemente sin ningún retardo, al menos audible, ya que me gustaría llegar a un retardo de al menos un segundo o dos (ahí si lo escucharía!).


OK, pero esta mal que el relay se active sin ningún retardo. Debe esperar, al menos, el tiempo calculado 



fogoneta dijo:


> Intenté calcular el delay con la fórmula que ofrece el datasheet, la cual dice que:
> T(ON mute) = -C7 . R7 . ℓn ((V8-V7)/V8)
> Donde V8 debería ser 3.4V (correcto); y V7=2.06V (Tambien correcto)
> Lo que no tengo ni remota idea es que significa "ℓn"... y ahí me quedo...


 "ℓn" es el Logaritmo Natural de [(V8-V7)/V8]... donde dice *ln *en la calculadora 



fogoneta dijo:


> Probé de ignorante cabeza de perro que soy con otros valores para R7 y C7, como por ejemplo: R7=47KΩ y C7=100µf (63V), o aumentando o disminuyendo los valores de esos componentes para ver si existía alguna variación, pero la cosa sigue igual...


Con los valores del esquema: 47K y 47uF tiene, calculado: 2 segundos de retardo, medido: *casi *3 segundos en mi caso.



fogoneta dijo:


> Consideraciones que por ahí son importantes:
> No tengo ninguna señal entrando por R1 y R2, ya que en esta instancia solo quiero probar el retardo de encendido del relay, por lo que el terminal 2 del integrado lo conecté a GND por medio de un electrolítico de 47µf (63V) y *no se si eso es correcto*.


Nop. Dejalas al aire, o poné a masa directa las resistencias de entrada...sin capacitor. Yo lo probé con los terminales al aire o a masa y andaba igual, hasta que excedía el nivel de disparo y desactivaba el relay.


----------



## Lucho LP

Hola a todos! Muchas gracias Ezavalla por la data, me sirvió mucho y pude poner en funcionamiento el protector enseguida.
Para no dar tantas vueltas desarmé todo el circuito de la protoboard y me puse a hacer el PCB como Dios manda; monté y soldé todo como corresponde y anduvo a la primera, con el retardo que calculaste y sin problemas, así que no estoy muy seguro de lo que estaba haciendo mal...
Ahora me voy a poner a investigar el datasheet del integrado de nuevo para ver el resto de las funciones y los cálculos que tengo que hacer, así que espero poder conectarlo a mi amplificador pronto.

Fijate en tu diagrama cuando puedas, que hay un error en los terminales del transistor, porque en el datasheet del BD140 dice que: 1= Base, 2=Colector y 3=Emisor. Vos pusiste 1= Emisor, 2= Base y 3= Colector y me desorienté un poco cuando lo fui a soldar.

Pido disculpas a *juani84* porque me olvidé de decirle que conseguí sin problemas el UPC1237  original de NEC a $15 en Av. 44 e/ 30 y 31 (Creo que se llama Novak Electrónica el lugar). 

Bueno, gracias Ezavalla por la ayuda; siempre leo tus aportes e intervenciones porque me resultan interesantes y me sirven mucho. 
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fogoneta dijo:


> Fijate en tu diagrama cuando puedas, que hay un error en los terminales del transistor, porque *en el datasheet del BD140 dice que: 1= Base, 2=Colector y 3=Emisor. Vos pusiste 1= Emisor, 2= Base y 3= Colector* y me desorienté un poco cuando lo fui a soldar.


Esos números que están en el esquema son lo que asigna el footprint del KiCad, pero yo siempre miro B, C y E, por que los numeros esos en el datasheet solo los entienden ellos ya que no tienen relación con nada.
Por otro lado, yo usé el datasheet de Fapesa y no el de ST


----------



## Lucho LP

ezavalla dijo:


> Esos números que están en el esquema son lo que asigna el footprint del KiCad, pero yo siempre miro B, C y E, por que los numeros esos en el datasheet solo los entienden ellos ya que no tienen relación con nada.
> Por otro lado, yo usé el datasheet de Fapesa y no el de ST



Jaja! Está clarísimo, entonces retiro lo dicho.
Mil gracias, saludos


----------



## Lucho LP

Hola estimados amigos!
Bueno, luego de las indicaciones de EZAVALLA y de un poco de investigación personal puse en funcionamiento el circuito de protección propuesto por nuestro compañero en un amplificador stereo que vengo estudiando, armando y probando desde hace un tiempo.
El circuito funciona perfectamente, es fácil de fabricar, económico y su tamaño como bien dijo Eduardo es lo suficientemente reducido como para ubicarlo en cualquier parte sin que moleste.
Les dejo unas imágenes de la placa conectada y funcionando.
Si observan un poco, seguramente notarán que la ubicación de los componentes no es igual al diseño de nuestro amigo; eso se debe a que por distracción, cometí el error de dibujarla tal cual la veía, y la impresión estaba hecha para aplicarla en espejo o plancharla en el cobre...
Como la había dibujado a mano por falta de impresora láser y me iba a retrasar mucho haciéndola nuevamente, decidí dejarla así, y con algunos pequeños ajustes quedó bastante bien y funcionando.
Por si les interesa, el amplificador es este: Diagramas amplificadores ,está hecho mayormente de componentes reciclados y suena excelente en stereo con dos cajas Crest de 15" + driver de 1"; así que este aporte de EZAVALLA le viene de maravillas a mi proyecto.
Muchísimas gracias!
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias a vos por comentar!
Y en lo sucesivo, fijate bien como transferir el PCB. Yo siempre lo muestro para hacerlo por "planchado".


----------



## gca

Hola fogoneta ,viendo tus fotos creo que no pusiste la resistencia para limitar la corriente al relay.

Muy buen aporte 
saludos.


----------



## djwash

Fogoneta, te recomiendo que pongas ventilacion forzada en el cabinete, nada muy exagerado, una abertura por donde el aire entre y otra por donde salga con un cooler. He armado ese amplificador y es muy bueno pero calienta bastante. Claro, lo arme con TIP3055, y es posible que lo hayas armado con transistores mas grandes y que disipen menos, aun asi necesitas evacuar el calor por alguna parte...


----------



## Lucho LP

gca dijo:


> Hola fogoneta ,viendo tus fotos creo que no pusiste la resistencia para limitar la corriente al relay.



Hola Gca! Es cierto lo que observas, no está conectada porque la resistencia interna de ese relay ya es bastante elevada. (1KΩ).
Muchas gracias por tu interés!
Saludos.-



			
				Djwash dijo:
			
		

> Fogoneta, te recomiendo que pongas ventilacion forzada en el cabinete, nada muy exagerado, una abertura por donde el aire entre y otra por donde salga con un cooler. He armado ese amplificador y es muy bueno pero calienta bastante. Claro, lo arme con TIP3055, y es posible que lo hayas armado con transistores mas grandes y que disipen menos, aun asi necesitas evacuar el calor por alguna parte...



Hola Djwash! Es cierto lo que decís de la temperatura en ese AMP, yo lo tengo armado con TIP35c y cuando lo exijo mucho los disipadores se calientan bastante. 
Todavía no me preocupé demasiado por ventilarlo porque todas la conexiones de ese amplificador y sus periféricos son totalmente provisorias, de hecho está armado en el interior de un maletin de aluminio, sin ningún tipo de fijación en las placas, para poder tomar mediciones, moverlo y estudiarlo facilmente... así que cuando lo pruebo fuerte a lo sumo le acerco un ventilador de pié que siempre tengo cerca cuando hago mis macanas jajaja 
De todas formas, agradezco mucho tu recomendación.
Saludos!


----------



## edh59

Hola ezavalla:
Excelente aporte y muy buena explicación.
Próximamente comenzaré el armado.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ramiro77

Eduardo, un millón de gracias por semejante data!!!
Me viene al pelo esto.

Te mando un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me alegro que les sea útil!!!

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Muy buen aporte Eduardo, esta genial.
Va a formar parte del tetra, ya está decidido.
Muchas gracias por compartirlo.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me alegro que te sea de utilidad. Funciona muy bien y es muy simple.
Saludos!


----------



## hanton

Hola saludos alguien o ezavalla me podrias ayudar a entender  el esquematico que encontre navegando lo traduje pero veo que tiene varias fallas en la explicacion aunque se entiende ademas y lo mas importante tiene conectado el pin 1 que es el control de sobre corriente aunque aun no entiendo donde va conectado y ya eso seria otra gran protecion de este pequeño circuito 

bueno dejo el pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La protección por sobrecargas, según el datasheet, está desactivada por un problema de "licencias" y no debería estar operativa. Yo no la he visto conectada en ningún esquema de amplificadores comerciales ni he encontrado como opera esa protección, así que el esquema ese puede ser cualquier cosa...desde un bolazo atómico a una configuración 100% funcional....pero no hay datos al respecto, así que la unica opción es armar el circuito, probarlo y ver si protege por sobrecarga o nó...aún a riesgo de volar la etapa de salida


----------



## hanton

Hola gracias por tu respuesta tan pronta bueno tambien encontre otro que se ve es un amplificador con el uso del mismo upc y un poco mas clara la conexion a la salida pero es a un amplificador e transistores y yo queria instalarlo en uno con stk bueno de las dos abra que sacar una idea y tratar de implementarla dejo la imagen del segundo diagrama que encontre y aclaro que es muy dificil encontrar en la red amplificadores con la protecion de sobrecarga instalada debe ser por lo mismo y la que e encontrado son diagramas chinos o japoneses no estoy seguro pero en algo ayudaran si resulta seria estupendo

saludos que tengan una buena tarde


----------



## Neodymio

El pin 6 cuánto voltaje entrega? Leí que admite 80mA, mi relé mas consumidor necesita 70mA a 5v quizás pueda obviar el transistor, si es recomendable usar el transistor seguramente deba variar las resistencias R5 y R6 no? Porque trabajo con 50Vcc.

Tengo un amplificador de un solo canal, conecto las entradas L y R entre sí y luego a la salida del amplificador? O conecto una sola y la otra al aire?

Gracias! Mañana voy a comprarlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Neodymio dijo:


> El pin 6 cuánto voltaje entrega? Leí que admite 80mA, mi relé mas consumidor necesita 70mA a 5v quizás pueda obviar el transistor, si es recomendable usar el transistor seguramente deba variar las resistencias R5 y R6 no? Porque trabajo con 50Vcc.


No hagás inventos y usalo tal como está el circuito. Si cambiás algo, tenés que analizarlo e implementarlo vos por tu cuenta, OK?



Neodymio dijo:


> Tengo un amplificador de un solo canal, conecto las entradas L y R entre sí y luego a la salida del amplificador? O conecto una sola y la otra al aire?


Nop. Armás una sola de las entradas y conectás la salida del ampli ahí.


----------



## Neodymio

hanton dijo:


> Hola gracias por tu respuesta tan pronta bueno tambien encontre otro que se ve es un amplificador con el uso del mismo upc y un poco mas clara la conexion a la salida pero es a un amplificador e transistores y yo queria instalarlo en uno con stk bueno de las dos abra que sacar una idea y tratar de implementarla dejo la imagen del segundo diagrama que encontre y aclaro que es muy dificil encontrar en la red amplificadores con la protecion de sobrecarga instalada debe ser por lo mismo y la que e encontrado son diagramas chinos o japoneses no estoy seguro pero en algo ayudaran si resulta seria estupendo
> 
> saludos que tengan una buena tarde



Te cito por la foto, he encontrado otro esquema con un coneccionado como el tuyo en la pata 1 de la protección.

Tal vez sea cierto que está pero legalmente no lo pueden publicar ya que también vi que hay otro CI idéntico pin a pin que es el NTE7100, puede que se estén peleando entre ellos.


----------



## edh59

Neodymio dijo:


> Te cito por la foto, he encontrado otro esquema con un coneccionado como el tuyo en la pata 1 de la protección.
> 
> Tal vez sea cierto que está pero legalmente no lo pueden publicar ya que también vi que hay otro CI idéntico pin a pin que es el NTE7100, puede que se estén peleando entre ellos.


Hola:
Este diagrama es de un amplificador de primera línea:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/proteccion.png/

Espero les resulte útil.
Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

Se va recopilando info sobre esa famosa pata, ojalá ande.
En cuanto a tu esquema edh59 la base del transistor PNP que va a la pata 1 se conecta con otro TR y luego la conección se pierde porque falta una parte de la foto, va conectado como en el diagrama que mostré (no se que es A y B en mi diagrama)?


----------



## hanton

Bueno ahora tengo otro mas claro y  que me aseguro mi amigo que funciona y el se los instala a sus amplificadores espero les sirva  yo aun no me doy el tiempo de armarlo viene contabla para diferentes potencias y alimentacion


saludos a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Miren:
Está muy bueno que busquen mejorar/completar el sistema de protección basado en el uPC1237, pero está muy mal que lo hagan copiando cosas de otros esquemas que no tienen ninguna explicación ni metodo de calculo de valores de los componentes.

El pin 1 del chip se supone que está diseñado para protección contra sobrecargas, pero resulta que el concepto de "sobrecarga" es muy dependiente del amplificador, así que a menos que sepan que es lo que están haciendo, YO no metería una supuesta "protección" de la que desconozco por completo cuales son los límites operativos y la metodología que usa para detectarla.

Si analizan los esquemas que han publicado, verán que - aparentemente - se trata de medir la diferencia de potencial sobre UNA de las resistencias de emisor de la etapa de salida y compararla contra la tensión de un divisor de tensión (sumada a la de un diodo). Esto hace que el cálculo del divisor sea crítico para el funcionamiento de esa etapa de detección... pero en ninguna parte dice como calcular el divisor (que es bastante simple de hacer) ni cuales son las consideraciones a tener en cuenta.... asumiendo que el esquema funcione .

Les recomiendo que traten de buscar mas información sobre la operación del sistema del pin 1 y no tantos circuitos que no conducen a nada sólido, y recuerden: esto es UNA PROTECCION y la misma NUNCA debe fallar si es que se supone que debe proteger algo. Es mas malo tener una protección que no sabemos cuando protege (si es que protege) que tener una protección que sabemos que no protege todo, pero que funciona siempre bien.


----------



## Lucho LP

Hola amigos! 
Me atrevo a consultar, aunque un poco temeroso de que el peso de la ley de Moderación recaiga en este humilde usuario.. ya que es un tema que no recibe comentarios desde hace muchos meses; pero mas allá de eso, y por considerar interesante el tema y relevante mi consulta, espero tengan algo de compasión. 
La cuestión es que hace ya bastante tiempo construí el circuito y continúa funcionando perfectamente hasta la fecha sin inconvenientes; solo que ahora me surge la necesidad de implementarlo como protección en otro amplificador, y me encuentro con el problema de que la alimentación de la etapa de potencia está por debajo de la recomendada en el datasheet del uPC1237 (25V a 60V), en mi caso 19V.

Ahora las preguntas son las siguientes:
¿Habrá algún inconveniente si alimento el uPC1237 con una tensión inferior?
¿Alguien probó eso?

Estuve buscando en el manual de integrados NEC para ver si existía alguna variante del IC que trabajara con tensiones menores pero no encontré nada al respecto...

Bueno, pido disculpas si las preguntas reviven innecesariamente un tema muerto, pero supongo que la inquietud le puede surgir tambien a otros compañeros del foro, y como el posteo es realmente muy bueno y util, me pareció una buena idea reflotarlo.
Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En el foro hay otros diseños de protectores que operan con menor tensión de alimentación. De todas formas, nada te impide probarlo con menos tensión de lo que dice el datasheet, pero.... si vuelan los parlantes por que el protector no funcionó... ya sabés que hacer...


----------



## Lucho LP

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En el foro hay otros diseños de protectores que operan con menor tensión de alimentación. De todas formas, nada te impide probarlo con menos tensión de lo que dice el datasheet, pero.... si vuelan los parlantes por que el protector no funcionó... ya sabés que hacer...



Efectivamente Dr. Zoidberg, estuve buscando otros modelos que lo permitan y encontré un post de Tecnicdeso donde propone uno sencillo que parece funcionar bien. Adjunto imagen del esquema.
Alguna opinión al respecto?
No tengo un gran conocimiento todavía como para evaluar la seguridad de esa configuración...
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No sé donde está ese esquema ni como funciona, pero yo he publicado otro con todas las explicaciones y el desarrollo junto a Crimson (y lo estoy usando con 18V), y hay otro muy bueno diseñado por Ratmayor también con todos los datos.
Que se yo.... me da vagancia analizarlo. Buscate un simulador, ensayalo y fijate que es lo que hace.


----------



## crimson

Anda por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/
Saludos C


----------



## Lucho LP

Bueno ahora si. La solución en mi caso, que requiero una protección que funcione por debajo de los 25Vcc, que requiere como mínimo el uPC1237, es definitivamente la propuesta Ezavalla-Crimson.  
Aparte de que me parece excelente el posteo, está muy bien explicado, documentado y probado el proyecto.
Gracias por la ayuda y el interés.
En cuanto tenga algo armado subo imágenes.
Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Si no he entendido mal las últimas indicaciones de Dr. Zoidberg, sobre el zener en serie con el 1N4007, debe de ser algo así.
  Quiero probar esta protección para comparar, a ver qué tal para lo que tengo entre manos.


----------



## andrew01

http://blog.audioworkshop.org/upc1237-amplifierspeaker-protection-module/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

quercus10 dijo:


> Si no he entendido mal las últimas indicaciones de Dr. Zoidberg, sobre el zener en serie con el 1N4007, debe de ser algo así.
> Quiero probar esta protección para comparar, a ver qué tal para lo que tengo entre manos.


Oooppsss!!! Recién veo esto  
Sip, la conexión del Zenner y el 1N4007 (por acá está la *propuesta original*) es tal como la has hecho. Eso debería ayudar a acelerar la apertura del relay cuando se active la protección.


----------



## crazysound

quercus10 dijo:


> Si no he entendido mal las últimas indicaciones de Dr. Zoidberg, sobre el zener en serie con el 1N4007, debe de ser algo así.
> Quiero probar esta protección para comparar, a ver qué tal para lo que tengo entre manos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104021



Hola quercus10 , que tal te anduvo el integradito??  Se ve muy bien tu pcb como todos tus diseños..


----------



## Quercus

Solo he hecho el PCB y algo distinto del que postee,  intentando que sea lo más compacto posible para que entre donde debe y algo distinto del que utilizare para poder utilizarlo solo. 

  Aun sigo depurando los PCB’s de mi proyecto excepto los amplificadores, que también he hecho uno y pronto, si todo va bien “maltratare” como me gusta, con este circuito adosado para testearlos los dos.

  Ayer sábado recogí  los UPC1237, pues no tenían más que dos circuitos que me regalaron y  que según mi amigo dependiente estaban “rancios” del tiempo que tenían. 



  Lástima que no hubiese tenido muchos más, aunque no me hubiese regalado ninguno, *parece* que son los originales de NEC, veremos...


----------



## blanko001

Nada que hay información a cerca del pin1, en la página de los diversos fabricantes de dichos IC no hay documentación al respecto. Encontré en el datasheet de UNSONIC (pag 4) que al parecer debe existir un detector de sobrecarga aparte del IC, dicho detector envía una "señal" al pin 1 en cuestión y el IC se encarga de liberar el relay. Eso creo pero sería muy bueno encontrar alguna vez la manera correcta de utilizar.


----------



## Ratmayor

blanko001 dijo:


> Nada que hay información a cerca del pin1, en la página de los diversos fabricantes de dichos IC no hay documentación al respecto. Encontré en el datasheet de UNSONIC (pag 4) que al parecer debe existir un detector de sobrecarga aparte del IC, dicho detector envía una "señal" al pin 1 en cuestión y el IC se encarga de liberar el relay. Eso creo pero sería muy bueno encontrar alguna vez la manera correcta de utilizar.


----------



## eL1ct

quercus10 dijo:


> Si no he entendido mal las últimas indicaciones de Dr. Zoidberg, sobre el zener en serie con el 1N4007, debe de ser algo así.


 
Hola:

Muy interesante el circuito de proteccion, y muy elegante el PCB.
En cuanto al zener entiendo que es para que la bobina del rele se desenergice antes, pero creo que en el PCB esta al reves, no?

Aunque supongo que el valor de dicho zener no es critico, o es relativo, que lo que mas hay que tener en cuenta es que el pico de tension no supere los -80v maximos del BD140. Que segun mis calculos, con un zener de 24v y un Vcc de 25v, tendriamos una tension de colector emisor de unos -49v en BD140; justo al apagarse. Lo que permitiria aumentar el valor del zener (suponiendo que asi el rele se apaga antes) teoricamente hasta [80v-Vcc] como MAXimo (y sigo suponiendo que no habria ningun otro inconveniente, ya que, creo yo, que el aislamiento de la bobina del rele soportara facilmente tensiones de ese orden)

http://sound.whsites.net/project33.htm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Andaba webeando hace un rato y encontré este par de circuitos para la protección contra sobrecargas del ampli usando el PIN 1 del IPC1237. Quien los publicó no dió muchos datos, pero "según él" dice que anda perfecto . Si alguien quiere probarlos, *ACA* están...

PD: Mejor los subo... por si acaso...


----------



## juliangp

Hola eza, estuve analizando todo el datasheet del protector y entendí todos los cálculos y los he realizado, además de que voy a probar como funciona el pin 1 del uPC. Mi duda es de las conexiones en el pin2 (offset), ya que he realizado todos los cálculos para calcular las resistencias, hasta para que VTH+ Y VTH- sean iguales, pero no entiendo como calcular el capacitor ni como se conectan RA,RB y RC relacionadas con el capacitor (el que en el esquema de aplicación típica aparece como 330µF . Me gustaría que puedas despejarme esas dudas ya que realmente debo estar obviando algo!

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En el datasheet está el esquema de las conexiones que van al pin 2 de uPC1237: Son dos resistencias de 56K - una a la salida de cada ampli - y un capacitor de *33 uF* (47 uF en *este* diseño) que va a masa. La Rc solo hay que colocarla si querés obtener umbrales de disparo simétricos respecto a masa, que quedan bonitos pero no son realmente necesarios... a menos que también quieras reducir el umbral (que se dispare con menos tensión DC) y no solo hacerlo simétrico, pero esto trae otro problema de ajuste, que depende el capacitor C2.
El valor de este cap hay que calcularlo, por que junto con Ra o Rb forma un filtro pasa-bajos para que la protección no se dispare con los picos normales de la música sino con una DC mas o menos constante. Con 47uF el filtro está ajustado a fc=0.06Hz y a 0.09Hz con 33uF. Hay que ajustarlo mas o  menos por ahí para que responda suficientemente rápido pero que no se coma las muy bajas frecuencias como si fueran una falla. Si ponés un C2 mas pequeño se te puede disparar en funcionamiento normal del ampli *sin* DC a la salida, lo cual es un problema


----------



## Yetrox

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Andaba webeando hace un rato y encontré este par de circuitos para la protección contra sobrecargas del ampli usando el PIN 1 del IPC1237. Quien los publicó no dió muchos datos, pero "según él" dice que anda perfecto . Si alguien quiere probarlos, *ACA* están...
> 
> PD: Mejor los subo... por si acaso...


 

Dr. Zoidberg He visto varios circuitos de proteccion achinados que usan el Pin 1 como este que se ve interesante esta configuracion:









Viene con una tabla de valores segun el Voltaje


----------



## juliangp

Bueno eza, la verdad que entiendo bastante bien el circuito y el pasabajos conformado por la red RC, pero me deja dudas lo siguiente:



-Allí claramente se ve el capacitor de 330µF o realmente me estoy confundiendo feo y te referis a otro de 33µF 



-Ahí lo que no se es donde va conectado VTH e IC2 me deja desconcertado 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Lucho LP

Se ve interesante che... me gustaría saber que opina Dr. Zoidberg del circuito. Yo armé el primero que se posteó y funciona perfecto desde hace ya como tres años, y se usa todo el tiempo en mi sala de ensayos .
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

El Dr.Z. lo comentó aquí:



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . El valor de este cap hay que calcularlo, por que junto con Ra o Rb forma un filtro pasa-bajos para que la protección no se dispare con los picos normales de la música sino con una DC mas o menos constante. Con 47uF el filtro está ajustado a fc=0.06Hz y a 0.09Hz con 33uF. Hay que ajustarlo mas o  menos por ahí para que responda suficientemente rápido pero que no se coma las muy bajas frecuencias como si fueran una falla. Si ponés un C2 mas pequeño se te puede disparar en funcionamiento normal del ampli *sin* DC a la salida, lo cual es un problema


----------



## juliangp

Yo en lo que estuve en desacuerdo es que Zoidberg dice:



> En el datasheet está el esquema de las conexiones que van al pin 2 de uPC1237: Son dos resistencias de 56K - una a la salida de cada ampli - y un capacitor de 33 uF (47 uF en este diseño) que va a masa.



Y en el datasheet hay dos resistencias de 56k (correcto) y un capacitor de 330uF, no de 33uF (como muestro en la captura).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seee...perdón!!!! Yo me equivoqué cuando miré el circuito, pero lo del valor del capacitor está discutido _*ACÁ*_ y analizado *ACA*. Revisá los links.
No podés poner 330uF por que el retardo en la detección es muy grande y solo vale, siesque, cuando le mandás excitación de muuuuuchos watts. Ese cap tiene un valor que podés ajustar, lo que pasa es que con el valor del diseño funciona OK para el 99% de las aplicaciones convencionales, y si empezamos a ajustar esos componentes que son críticos, mas vale que sepas lo que estás haciendo, lo cual no es el caso de la mayoría que va a armar estos esquemas.
Ya te dije como se calcula, y con los valores esos yo lo tengo operando en el ampli que controla dos subs con la TL de por medio y con una ganancia de 14dB respecto a frecuencias mas altas, y nunca se ha disparado EN MI CASA y con los niveles normales a altos de escucha. Si vos lo vas a usar en PA, la historia es otra, por que una bobina que se banque 1kW no la vas a quemar en 50ms como pasaría con la bobina de un tweeter.
Si querés o necesitás cambiarlo...adelante!!! En uno de los links que te pasé se explica cual es el problema que se busca solucionar y como se hizo, pero VOS sos el responsable...


----------



## juliangp

Eza , antes que nada gracias por responder no me quedaron dudas y voy a implementar esa sección del circuito tal cual vos lo hiciste, en un futuro estudiaré mas de los delays necesarios para que actúe el protector! Si no te salto con la LT me quedo mas tranquilo ! saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Encontre un articulo sobre la proteccion contra sobrecargas de la etapa de salida usando el uPC1237.
Se que hay varios interesados asi que hagan ustedes el estudio y analisis por que yo aun no lo veo:
http://blog.audioworkshop.org/upc1237-amplifierspeaker-protection-module/#.VEKr32GPWar


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...-detection-circuit-upc1237-3.html#post4181290


----------



## Ratmayor

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Encontre un articulo sobre la proteccion contra sobrecargas de la etapa de salida usando el uPC1237.
> Se que hay varios interesados asi que hagan ustedes el estudio y analisis por que yo aun no lo veo:
> http://blog.audioworkshop.org/upc1237-amplifierspeaker-protection-module/#.VEKr32GPWar


Ya había visto algunas variaciones de ese circuito en amplificadores comerciales, sólo que usaban un sensor como el yo uso y luego un PNP como inversor, por algún lado debo tener ese diagrama guardado...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Creo recordar que algunos modelos de Technics-Panasonic llevaban ese Ic. Estoy hablando de amplificadores que reparé hace mas de 20 años y que casualmente la avería era el Ic mencionado Upc1237. Me parecía un circuito bastante sencillo, un Ic, unos pocos componentes discretos y un relé.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo nunca he necesitado proteger la etapa de salida por nunca he exigido a los amplificadores o bien, he usado chips amplificadores que tienen proteccion interna. Sin embargo no descarto hacer un PCB alternativo que la incluya para aquellos amplificadores usados en PA que estan siempre sobre-exigidos.


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.eca.ir/forum2/index.php?topic=87625.0

aquí algunos esquemas


----------



## The Rookie

aquí sobrecargue la protección usando transistores


----------



## el chimbo

Gracias por el aporte Amigo DR. Zoidberg!! 
lo monte en una tableta perforada porque tenia todo y me picaban las manos por armarlo.
y funciono a la primera, con lo que leí en el primer mensaje de este post y viendo un poquito 
el datasheet del IC de proteccion me quedo claro lo de R4 Y R8.
espero que a muchos les sea de utilidad así como a mi me ha servido .


----------



## The Rookie

Hola pollsoft
****************** saludos acerca de la protección de cortocircuito en los amplificadores UPC1237 muy vital
******************** quizá bueno para los pequeños amplificadores tratan ICS sensor Hall que he probado
***************** protección contra cortocircuitos funciona a la perfección puede cortar la corriente de salida de CA
***************** hasta 100 amperios esta semana voy a tratar un sólido relé MOSFET estado con el
***************** protecion cortocircuito de más rápido tiempo de respuesta y no hay contactos de relé
***************** se dañe
Un cordial saludo
El Novato
LINK-http: //www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/197468-diy-short-circuit-protection-8.html

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/197468-diy-short-circuit-protection.html


----------



## luismc

Hay un artículo en Elektor (mayo 2008), págs. 36-41 donde se emplea un upc1237 y se desarrolla un circuito de protección con todo el proceso de diseño para atacar el pin 1 del upc1237. 
El problema es que *ese* diseño solamente vale para un amplificador en concreto, y hay que hacer cambios en algunas resistencias y zeners para ajustar a los valores que se desee.
El autor es Jan Didden.
Más información sobre su diseño aquí


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Alguno utilizo esto para un sistema que tenga mas de 2 salidas? 

Hace tiempo vengo pensando y juntando info de este foro para armar un sistema tri-amplificado, o sea, 6 etapas de potencia. 

Sino usare 3, uno para ambos woofer, otro para ambos mid y el 3ro para ambos twitters...

Saludos,
andres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aadf dijo:


> Alguno utilizo esto para un sistema que tenga mas de 2 salidas?
> Hace tiempo vengo pensando y juntando info de este foro para armar un sistema tri-amplificado, o sea, 6 etapas de potencia.
> Sino usare 3, uno para ambos woofer, otro para ambos mid y el 3ro para ambos twitters...


Mirá *ACA*. Es lo mismo pero para ocho canales.
Obviamente, un protector cada dos canales...


----------



## LeoPM

Hola, tengo el problema de que el 1237 no activa al relé
En el pin 7 no tiene ningún voltaje, siento que ese es el problema, pero no sé si sea el capacitor o la resistencia, porque se ven en buen estado; ya cambié el integrado también
Cuando cortocircuito el pin 7 y 8 funciona bien, pero no sé si sea incorrecto

Espero puedan ayudarme con la experiencia que ya tienen amigos


----------



## DOSMETROS

O R7 falta , o está mal soldada , o está abierta , o . . .  C7 con muchas fugas o en corto.

Fijate el diagrama :



			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/prot-parlantes-sch-pdf.49419/


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O R7 falta , o está mal soldada , o está abierta , o . . .  C7 con muchas fugas o en corto.
> 
> Fijate el diagrama :
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/prot-parlantes-sch-pdf.49419/


O quizaz lo Circuito integrado es falso
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------

